# Need help! Choice of Tires on my '09 BF750!



## elbarto (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,
Just bought some ITP SS212 rims (12x7 4/110) and now need some of your advise on the choice of tires to put on them! I have 2" lift on my BF. That pretty much about it! I want to go higher than stock, 26 and + but Im wondering higher than that if im looking for trouble without modified other parts. Im doing Dirt, Mud and alot of Trail snow in winter. Let me know what you think about tires you have try and you think will be great on it!

Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like you want a general all-around tire, at least not a mud-spacific tire. Something in about 28". Soo many to choose from. Do a search and start reading.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i love my xtr's great all round tire chew through a bunch of mud smooth on trails and the road grab about anything you put them on but biggest you can get is a 27'' mudlites are a pretty good all round tire also check out things like the pitbulls my buddy is having great luck with the growlers they seem great all round im thinking of going to terminators to go bigger very similar tread to the xtr's but way more [email protected]#$


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats the type of riding I do and I love my terminators. Check out superatv.com they are also a vendor on here.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I would look into bighorns also i do comparable riding and wouldn't give mine up. Just my .02


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Sounds likr my kinda riden. I've had good luck with my 589 m/s.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have xtrs on my brute and I love them but since I have started getting into mainly mud now it will be getting some law 2s as soon as its up and running


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lot's of threads like this already here, do a search and you will find lots of info.

Start here:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/5344-whats-best-all-around-tire.html


----------

